# LAN "limited or no connectivity" problem!!



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys.. im having a problem with my computer (not this one). Out of nowhere my lan connectivity says limited or no connectivity.. i cannot get online.. this icon for the 2 little computers has a yellow exclamation point.. this is also on when i have no ethernet cord plugged in.. i did alot of research about this stuff and tried everything it seems like.. ive read that the dhcp or something like that cant get the IP so the automatic thing kicks in.. which gives a 162 ect.. IP address. ive tried automaticly assigning and IP and the error goes away but it still can connect.. im stuck on this one.. help me out guys.. i know for a fact its not my internet tho because i use the same cord to get online on my xbox 360 and its working fine.. o yea this seems to occur after i installed a via6421 sata card... i dont think that is the problem tho.. i removed it and no luckk.. i also did a system restore which was a complete waste of time!!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's wireless, It's usually either a WEP or WPA key mismatch. Do you have any other computers that still connect OK?


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

It is not wireless... and yes i have a laptop that i tested with the same cord and it worked fine


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, just checking. Most of the time, this issue is related to a root kit. Even when you do a system restore, it can still be in your system. I would suggest going to this link on this system. When following the directions, you may need to use a thumb drive and that laptop since you can't download directly. Then open a new thread over there. 

Good luck.


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok i followed the instructions from he link you gave me.. gmer couldnt fine anything and i posted my problem/dds logs in the forum..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

While you are wainting for help there, Let's try this:

With the PC connected to the router, 

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is what i got.. the reason it is saying i have no ip address is most likely because i tried changing the settings to manualy assign an ip address that i enterd.. but now i cannot change it back it freezes when i try to save the settings...when i go to internet protocol properties it is set as obtain ip automaticly (that is how it was at first) but the option to obtain dns server manually is checked ( it should be auto) but i cant change that... the ip used to be 162 something when this first started.. but its supposed to be 192 ect..... anyways here is what i got

NOTE this is with no ethernet cord plugged in.. i dont think it made a difference but idk


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner.ERIC.000>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eric
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-06-66-1B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.150

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner.ERIC.000>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The ethernet cable should be attached. But first, In Network Connections, right click on your LAN connection and delete it.

Then in Device Manager, right click on the Network Adaptor and remove it. Then restart wikth the network cable attached and let windows "discover" it and load the drivers.

Check to see if you have a connection to the interner and if not, repeat the ipconfig test


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

its not letting me delete/disable eather of them. the window always freezes when i click it.. but then the rest of the pc is running fine???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try removeing in Safe Mode


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok in tried to remove the lan connection in safe mode but it still froze... i did get to unistall all of the network drivers and i did get to change the settings to automaticly assign an IP address... so now I am back to square 1.. limited or no connectivity... now its saying LAN connection 2?? i did an ipconfig and here it is.. it wouldnt let me copy and paste for some reason so i got the picture in paint so just download the attachment.. i noticed i have an 162 ip address instead of nothing.. mabey its my NIC (network board)???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this:

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Then post a ipconfig reslut again

how many network connction do you see in Network Connection?


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok when i did the ip reset one it didnt say anything... but then when i did the winsock one it said succesfully reset winsock... so idk if the ip reset one worked?? then i rebooted and still get the same limited or no connecivity error... when i go to network connnection is see local area connection 2 with the yellow exclamation point saying limited or no connectivity and i also see 1394 connection which says connected...


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

when i did the ipconfig /all it looks the same.. i also tried to do another ipconfig /renew again and this is what i got..


----------



## Tyler31585 (Jul 30, 2009)

ekeesser1 said:


> i did get to change the settings to automaticly assign an IP address...


powercycle your modem (unplug power cable for 15 seconds, plug back in)

reboot pc


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

tried that.. its not the internet.. im using the same ethernet cord right now on my laptop.. its something in the computer like a setting or something.. mabey its the NIC?? idk this is just ticking me off lol.. ive heard about something called winsockxp or something like that?


----------



## Tyler31585 (Jul 30, 2009)

Try NETSH DUMP in command prompt, then powercycle modem again and reboot PC. If you are still getting a 169 IP address after that, it's the NIC.


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok i did it and still same thing.... im still kinda confused about why it says local area connection 2.. why not just local area connection?? well im prly gonna get a NIC tomorow since i heard they are only around 10 bucks... ill let you guys know.. but if you have any other ideas before then feal free to let me know


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok guys sorry for the long wait.. but i got a new NIC card and same problem.. i did the ping localhost my original and i got 4/4 replies so its the not the NIC... any other ideas to what it could be?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Tyler31585 said:


> Try NETSH DUMP in command prompt, then powercycle modem again and reboot PC. If you are still getting a 169 IP address after that, it's the NIC.


Tyler, what does that command do? 




ekeesser1 said:


> ok guys sorry for the long wait.. but i got a new NIC card and same problem.. i did the ping localhost my original and i got 4/4 replies so its the not the NIC... any other ideas to what it could be?


Since you've replace the NIC, please repeat the steps requested in post 12. 

I looked at your other post. I'm no security expert, but you do have a couple of files in there I would be suspicious of. It can take several days to get a response, so don't add anything more to that other thread until you get a response from them. Otherwise, the volunteers there will think someone else is helping you and you'll never get a response. 

I also find it interesting that you are getting a DHCP assigned DNS and Gateway address, but a zero for an ip address and netmask. Are you sure your network connection is all set to automatic?


----------



## ekeesser1 (Sep 3, 2009)

yea its all set to automatic.. but its just acting funny.. like when I try to disable anything that deals with my network the window freezes but my pc is working fine... then when i try to close the window everything on my desktop screen vanishes and then i have to restart.. the limited or no connectivity error is up even when the cord is out... it seems like some type or virus or something???


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

It's either that or some Windows component is damaged that your system restore didn't replace. There has been a rash of malware lately that gets in through old versions of Flash and Adobe PDF Reader that hijacks web browsers or installs Pop ups. And there are also fake security programs out there that are actually malware. When someone makes changes to their system, it breaks the malware. And that means the Internet is also broken. The only difference I see in your situation is you can't even get an IP address from your DHCP. 

You should understand that at some point, you MAY have to format your hard drive and do a fresh install of Windows. So you should consider now if you are going to backup any important files and to what. Just remember that if you do have some kind of virus or malware, you may copy it to the backup USB/disk/tape. So don't attach or mount that backup to any other computers until you know what you have. 

When you do get some help for your Security Forum post, make sure you follow their directions carefully. I've noticed people who carefully follow all the directions given get a resolution MUCH faster than those that either don't listen or decide they know more and try things on their own.


----------

